# Little Mermaid...live action?



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

> According to The Hollywood Reporter, director Joe Wright (Pride & Prejudice, Atonement) and Working Title Films are planning to develop a live action version of The Little Mermaid. Abi Morgan (Brick Lane) wrote the script for the adaptation of the classic Hans Christian Andersen fairytale. The story follows the tale of a young mermaid who gives up her life in the sea for a human prince, with this version inspired by a children's puppet theatre production done at London's Little Angel Theatre Company.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

Why the fuck?


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh, whatever. I just don't care any more. All these reboots, remakes and adaptations have made me emotionless on the subject.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Hopefully there's a wardrobe malfunction during the movie


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2010)

No...just dear god no...I so don't want this


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually, this is not a bad idea......cant think of any other live action adaptations of it.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, this is not a bad idea......cant think of any other live action adaptations of it.



Fuck looking at other movies

Martial why aren't you going out to look see Toy Story 3?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 8, 2010)

Fap fap fap?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

For maximum hilaritythey should adapt the original HCA story


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe they can get a sexy loli to play the main part and she doesn't get any seashell bikini. 


Zaxxons the world 'round would line up to see that baby.


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> For maximum hilaritythey should adapt the original HCA story



They are. That's what this is about.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2010)

Bender said:


> Fuck looking at other movies
> 
> Martial why aren't you going out to look see Toy Story 3?



Too busy watching "Predators".

TS3, regardless of its quality, is not the type of movie I prefer to watch unless nothing else is coming out. It'll probably have to wait till video.


----------



## ez (Jul 9, 2010)

i'd watch this.


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I'm interested.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd watch for the sexy mermaid loli ony.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 9, 2010)

I bet it'll be in 3D .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 9, 2010)

If this is the original story and not the romanticized version like Disney's, then I'm game.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 9, 2010)

Uhmayzing.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 9, 2010)

Miley Cyrus for main plox.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Will her tongue be cut off like in the book? Will she not get the man like in the book? Will she not have a name too?

I wonder what they'll change.

Well, I loved the animation done by Disney. I can't wait to see it. lol


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jul 10, 2010)

Before I decide whether I am interested or not, I would just like to inquire what the rough age of the mermaid in question is.

She looks "legal" in the pic posted on the previous page, but what is her official age supposed to be.

My entire interest in this movie depends on this answer


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 10, 2010)

why must they ruin my childhood?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, this is not a bad idea......cant think of any other live action adaptations of it.



Uh, Splash?


----------



## Starstalker (Jul 11, 2010)

In 3D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fucking 3D -.-'


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

this sounds more like a remake of splash


----------



## Judas (Jul 11, 2010)

*sigh*

Hope they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 11, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> They are. That's what this is about.





They must keep the ending.

and yet still market it to kids


----------



## Ziko (Jul 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If this is the original story and not the romanticized version like Disney's, then I'm game.



Could you please tell me the differences between Disney's version and the original story?


----------



## TSC (Jul 11, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Could you please tell me the differences between Disney's version and the original story?




mer-people don't have souls

When she found out that prince already have a love one, she had choice of kill prince to gain back her mermaid form and live, but she choose not to out of true love for the man and thus she dies on third day and became a soul.

In Disney version, Ariel lose her voice via some voice orb being taken. In the book, the witch literally cut her tongue out.

In Disney version, once she gain legs, she was fine and quickly capable of walking. In the book, it said walking for her felt  like your feet walking on knives.

The witch in the book isn't exactly a villain causing a conspiracy to gain the kingdom like the Disney Movie.

I think i cover all major differences.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 11, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Hope they don't fuck it up.



I would say too late on that one


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 12, 2010)

Isn't there a plan to do a live action movie on Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Isn't there a plan to do a live action movie on Maleficent from Sleeping Beauty?



Supposedly directed by Tim Burton...yeah


----------



## Judas (Jul 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Supposedly directed by Tim Burton...yeah



Oh, boy. You can always count on Burton to do the odd jobs.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 12, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Supposedly directed by Tim Burton...yeah



with Johnny Depp Right ??


----------

